# Talk about a Bucket of money



## jordan123 (May 16, 2007)

How Much you think this bucket would be worth with live fish


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

jordan123 said:


> How Much you think this bucket would be worth with live fish


that one manni top left of the pic would be worth 500 by it's self looks like its 10+ inches


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

starbury said:


> How Much you think this bucket would be worth with live fish


that one manni top left of the pic would be worth 500 by it's self looks like its 10+ inches
[/quote]
i think your seeing things mate. there aint no manny there.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

odyssey said:


> How Much you think this bucket would be worth with live fish


that one manni top left of the pic would be worth 500 by it's self looks like its 10+ inches
[/quote]
i think your seeing things mate. there aint no manny there.
[/quote]

ya i dont think so dude that on with the red on it's neck on top of the rhom it's at 10 oclock


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

starbury said:


> How Much you think this bucket would be worth with live fish


that one manni top left of the pic would be worth 500 by it's self looks like its 10+ inches
[/quote]
i think your seeing things mate. there aint no manny there.
[/quote]

ya i dont think so dude that on with the red on it's neck on top of the rhom it's at 10 oclock
[/quote]
i knew the one you mean. but it isnt a manny.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

odyssey said:


> How Much you think this bucket would be worth with live fish


that one manni top left of the pic would be worth 500 by it's self looks like its 10+ inches
[/quote]
i think your seeing things mate. there aint no manny there.
[/quote]

ya i dont think so dude that on with the red on it's neck on top of the rhom it's at 10 oclock
[/quote]
i knew the one you mean. but it isnt a manny.
[/quote]

ok what is then it's not a carbia


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

starbury said:


> How Much you think this bucket would be worth with live fish


that one manni top left of the pic would be worth 500 by it's self looks like its 10+ inches
[/quote]
i think your seeing things mate. there aint no manny there.
[/quote]

ya i dont think so dude that on with the red on it's neck on top of the rhom it's at 10 oclock
[/quote]
i knew the one you mean. but it isnt a manny.
[/quote]

ok what is then it's not a carbia
[/quote]
its certainly not a pygocentrus species. most likely Serra


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

The color of these fish fresh outta the wild is amazing


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

odyssey said:


> How Much you think this bucket would be worth with live fish


that one manni top left of the pic would be worth 500 by it's self looks like its 10+ inches
[/quote]
i think your seeing things mate. there aint no manny there.
[/quote]

ya i dont think so dude that on with the red on it's neck on top of the rhom it's at 10 oclock
[/quote]
i knew the one you mean. but it isnt a manny.
[/quote]

ok what is then it's not a carbia
[/quote]
its certainly not a pygocentrus species. most likely Serra
[/quote]

i know man read what i just said you say it's not a manni then what is it i said it was NOT a carbia


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

sad.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

[/quote]

ok what is then it's not a carbia
[/quote]
its certainly not a pygocentrus species. most likely Serra
[/quote]

i know man read what i just said you say it's not a manni then what is it i said it was NOT a carbia
[/quote]
why would you even think i would suggest it was P.cariba?
no need to get your knickers in a twist.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

i know man read what i just said you say it's not a manni then what is it i said it was NOT a carbia
[/quote]
why would you even think i would suggest it was P.cariba?
no need to get your knickers in a twist.








[/quote]

what the f uck man i never said suggested that you said it was a cariba all i wanted to know is what you thought it was since you don't think it's a manni no other serra with red on it's gills gets that big read my post better next time bro


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

erm, no serra with red on it gets that big? from the pic it look about half the size of the red it is ontop of at the most. there is no way that that red is 20" making that serra 10".

imo its a sanchezi.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

pot of gold if ya ask me.,, i like the giant rhom at the bottom of the pic,, the only one in the pile with blood red eyes...


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

odyssey said:


> erm, no serra with red on it gets that big? from the pic it look about half the size of the red it is ontop of at the most. there is no way that that red is 20" making that serra 10".
> 
> imo its a sanchezi.


do you know what fish i'am talking about the manni is not on top of a red it's on top of a huge rhom and i would love to see a sanchezi that big and thick


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

starbury said:


> erm, no serra with red on it gets that big? from the pic it look about half the size of the red it is ontop of at the most. there is no way that that red is 20" making that serra 10".
> 
> imo its a sanchezi.


do you know what fish i'am talking about the manni is not on top of a red it's on top of a huge rhom and i would love to see a sanchezi that big and thick
[/quote]
ermm even more way off. that is a nice big P.nattereri.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

odyssey said:


> erm, no serra with red on it gets that big? from the pic it look about half the size of the red it is ontop of at the most. there is no way that that red is 20" making that serra 10".
> 
> imo its a sanchezi.


do you know what fish i'am talking about the manni is not on top of a red it's on top of a huge rhom and i would love to see a sanchezi that big and thick
[/quote]
ermm even more way off. that is a nice big P.nattereri.
[/quote]

WOW dude you are quite a douche do you know anything about piranhas and what the f*ck does ermm mean


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

odyssey said:


> erm, no serra with red on it gets that big? from the pic it look about half the size of the red it is ontop of at the most. there is no way that that red is 20" making that serra 10".
> 
> imo its a sanchezi.


do you know what fish i'am talking about the manni is not on top of a red it's on top of a huge rhom and i would love to see a sanchezi that big and thick
[/quote]
ermm even more way off. that is a nice big P.nattereri.

[/quote]







, I only see Rhoms, Reds, & Sanchezi in there.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

starbury said:


> erm, no serra with red on it gets that big? from the pic it look about half the size of the red it is ontop of at the most. there is no way that that red is 20" making that serra 10".
> 
> imo its a sanchezi.


do you know what fish i'am talking about the manni is not on top of a red it's on top of a huge rhom and i would love to see a sanchezi that big and thick
[/quote]
ermm even more way off. that is a nice big P.nattereri.
[/quote]

WOW dude you are quite a douche do you know anything about piranhas and what the f*ck does ermm mean
[/quote]
well erm means "erm" i didnt want to write something else that would have come across condescending as that was not my intention. it looks like you are the one who needs to clean up on their knowledge.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

jordan123 said:


> How Much you think this bucket would be worth with live fish


that bucket of fish is for them to eat


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

odyssey said:


> erm, no serra with red on it gets that big? from the pic it look about half the size of the red it is ontop of at the most. there is no way that that red is 20" making that serra 10".
> 
> imo its a sanchezi.


do you know what fish i'am talking about the manni is not on top of a red it's on top of a huge rhom and i would love to see a sanchezi that big and thick
[/quote]
ermm even more way off. that is a nice big P.nattereri.
[/quote]

WOW dude you are quite a douche do you know anything about piranhas and what the f*ck does ermm mean
[/quote]
well erm means "erm" i didnt want to write something else that would have come across condescending as that was not my intention. it looks like you are the one who needs to clean up on their knowledge.








[/quote]

erm means erm ok thanks for the explantion and one person said it was a red so that means it is and you said before there was no why it was pygo


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

right. when you said mannie in the top left, the only fish that could be confused with s. manuelli was the S.sanchezi ontop of the red. i wouldnt have thought someone with your knowledge would confuse two fish from different genus'.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I think it is a manny as well

View attachment 160849


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

that is a P.nattereri. and i think that manny's are from venezuela which would mean they would be alongside cariba not reds.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

odyssey said:


> that is a P.nattereri.


says you and who else


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

odyssey said:


> that is a P.nattereri.


how do you know?


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

starbury said:


> that is a P.nattereri.


says you and who else
[/quote]
well, Dr. giggles for a start. and when some other more respected members of the forum chime in we will see. and i recall you calling me a douche? who was giving lip from the start?


----------



## jordan123 (May 16, 2007)

I vote its a P.nattereri

Manny usually get silverish when big


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

I am going large Red.


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

We just dream of fishing for a bucket like that to take home and put in tanks! Stunning colours and size's.

For my penny's worth, the one thats causing confusion looks like a red to me also!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Just look at the eyes and the mouth. There is no way thats a Manny. Pygo Natt all the way.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I think hes talkn about the ones I circled not the X'd one. Circled ones not arent Natts. Larger on looks like a rhom other one a spilo. Funny still how everyone starts arguing over whats what. If Im wrong woopy doo. Hey I know they're fish call them that geez.
View attachment 160922


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Both circled appear to be rhoms. I only see one that appears to be Sanchezi and that is the upside down one on bottom. If you look at previous posts he is definately speaking of the one marked in an X sitting on top of a rhom.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

there are

reds
cariba
sanchezi
and rhoms in there by the looks of it and a huge rhom by the looks of one



ICEE said:


> I think it is a manny as well
> 
> View attachment 160849


that aint no manny, more like a mature caribe


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

def not a caribe


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If that one fish on the bottom is a Sanchezi that would rule out Cariba's and Manny's in that bunch because neither is found in Peru.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

a nice ass red im going with, just because he isnt fat and round like all of ours in a tank dose not mean there like that in the wild


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like nattereri and rhombeus to me. The one Giggles is saying is a sanchezi is the only one that is really confusing to me....certainly could be...but I dont think of sanchezi as that compressed. The one directly below that fish...that is cut in half...has an interesting tail as well.


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

Who was hungry ?














I wish I had them all alive


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

i just see there many p.Nattereri, some rhombeus (different type: black Brazile,the biggest, and black diamond), sanchezi and probably a couple of altuvei, one on the top a bit in the low side of the picture...
Tommy


----------



## jordan123 (May 16, 2007)

The one at 12 o clock is a sanchezi


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't care if I'm wrong, they are all pacus!


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

:rasp:


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

starbury said:


> that is a P.nattereri.


*says you and who else*
[/quote]
*EVERYONE!!!*

anyways....yup, all I see is reds, rhoms, and a few I can't identify, but I suck at serras, and I'm not goin' to try and fool ya!


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> that is a P.nattereri.


*says you and who else*
[/quote]
*EVERYONE!!!*

anyways....yup, all I see is reds, rhoms, and a few I can't identify, but I suck at serras, and I'm not goin' to try and fool ya!
[/quote]

wow i called him a douche and every one freaks out i get a warning from power tripin gg what a f*cking joke it looks alot like a manni and you hardley every see natts that big thats all i have to say about that. and some people on here need to lighten up i called him a name thats all i did not insult his famliy or threatin him


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

they will gang up man..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

starbury said:


> wow i called him a douche and every one freaks out i get a warning from power tripin gg what a f*cking joke it looks alot like a manni and you hardley every see natts that big thats all i have to say about that. and some people on here need to lighten up i called him a name thats all i did not insult his famliy or threatin him


Im power tripin? How is that? You called the guy a douche out of the blue because he was making you look foolish...and instead of making an intelligent argument you resort to childish name calling. How do you think all these arguments get started and escalate on these forums? It generally starts with one personal attack. So because Im trying to stop these arguments before they happen...and let people know that we dont want that kind of behavior on this forum....Im on a power trip? Whatever.....

And people didnt gang up on you...you asked for people opinion on the ID of this fish...and that is what you got.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

didnt realise it was from peru...............................must have missed that, then i will retract my statement about it being a caribe and ay its a mature RED..............................na na ne na na



Grosse Gurke said:


> wow i called him a douche and every one freaks out i get a warning from power tripin gg what a f*cking joke it looks alot like a manni and you hardley every see natts that big thats all i have to say about that. and some people on here need to lighten up i called him a name thats all i did not insult his famliy or threatin him


Im power tripin? How is that? You called the guy a douche out of the blue because he was making you look foolish...and instead of making an intelligent argument you resort to childish name calling. How do you think all these arguments get started and escalate on these forums? It generally starts with one personal attack. So because Im trying to stop these arguments before they happen...and let people know that we dont want that kind of behavior on this forum....Im on a power trip? Whatever.....

And people didnt gang up on you...you asked for people opinion on the ID of this fish...and that is what you got.
[/quote]


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

Dezboy said:


> wow i called him a douche and every one freaks out i get a warning from power tripin gg what a f*cking joke it looks alot like a manni and you hardley every see natts that big thats all i have to say about that. and some people on here need to lighten up i called him a name thats all i did not insult his famliy or threatin him


Im power tripin? How is that? You called the guy a douche out of the blue because he was making you look foolish...and instead of making an intelligent argument you resort to childish name calling. How do you think all these arguments get started and escalate on these forums? It generally starts with one personal attack. So because Im trying to stop these arguments before they happen...and let people know that we dont want that kind of behavior on this forum....Im on a power trip? Whatever.....

And people didnt gang up on you...you asked for people opinion on the ID of this fish...and that is what you got.
[/quote]






























[/quote]








x2


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Good Job GG. I just cant believe that this argument made it all the way to page 3. Some days I wonder about the ppl on this forum. It seems that one comment can completely derail a thread. IMO the bucket would be worth thousands of dollars.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> wow i called him a douche and every one freaks out i get a warning from power tripin gg what a f*cking joke it looks alot like a manni and you hardley every see natts that big thats all i have to say about that. and some people on here need to lighten up i called him a name thats all i did not insult his famliy or threatin him


Im power tripin? How is that? You called the guy a douche out of the blue because he was making you look foolish...and instead of making an intelligent argument you resort to childish name calling. How do you think all these arguments get started and escalate on these forums? It generally starts with one personal attack. So because Im trying to stop these arguments before they happen...and let people know that we dont want that kind of behavior on this forum....Im on a power trip? Whatever.....

And people didnt gang up on you...you asked for people opinion on the ID of this fish...and that is what you got.
[/quote]

do you go to bars and other places and tell people what they can and can't say or what it was not going to escalate into anything i just wanted to get his attetion which i did and then some also i never or applyed that i was beging picked on and i never asked for the id of any of these fish on this page i just made a comment about one of them that was "wrong" BFD. and he wasn't making me look foolish i just wanted to know what he thought it was since he said it was not a pygo ok


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

starbury said:


> do you go to bars and other places and tell people what they can and can't say or what it was not going to escalate into anything


Nope...I generally leave that to the bouncers or people that run the establishment.


> *i just wanted to get his attetion *which i did and then some also i never or applyed that i was beging picked on and i never asked for the id of any of these fish on this page i just made a comment about one of them that was "wrong" BFD. and he wasn't making me look foolish i just wanted to know what he thought it was since he said it was not a pygo ok


So when you want to get your moms attention do you say "Hey Douche, whats for dinner?" When you want to get your boss's attention...do you say "Hey Douche, how about that raise you promissed me?" Come on man...it is all about affording the other members on this forum a little respect.

And you did ask for other member opinions on this fish by saying "says you and who else". That implies that you were looking for conformation of the ID. If you had simply agreed to disagree and refrained from the name calling then none of this would have happened.

Anyways...you are making a larger deal about this then it is. I gave you the warning in private and you chose to bring it public. Not sure why...but oh well...I just explained why you received a warning. It isnt like I suspend your account...I asked you to not call other members names. And finally...if you read all the posting...you two were talking about a different fish when he said it was a serrasalmus. He was referring to the smaller fish below the large nattereri (manni)...because as he said...it was the only fish in that picture that could be confused as a manni.


----------



## webby06_2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

all look dead to me and we can argue ova them all day and they aint going to look any different this was the best read i have had for ages


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

webby06_2007 said:


> all look dead to me and we can argue ova them all day and they aint going to look any different this was the best read i have had for ages :laugh:


thats true so im gonna say the natives would prolly pay like 1 dollar lol who would buy a bunch of dead fish here


----------

